# Factory Grips for S.W. 41 Mag



## Slot Pursuit (Oct 22, 2007)

Does any one know of a place where I could possibly buy a set of factory grips for a S. W. 41 mag Model 58. I think I already know the answer but it don't hurt to ask.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Trying Again*

Will try to be somewhat helpful again and see where this gets me. :whistling:

Numrich Arms and/or go directly to S&W(be ready with the serial number). Or you could try at the next gunshow. The one at the P'cola fairgrounds always has a couple of dealers that have tons of grips,sights,mags,etc,etc. Be prepared for sticker shock. The 58's grips could be the same ones that are used for a couple of other models also. S&W could tell you that. Good Luck. ---- SAWMAN
EDIT to add : The origional grips WILL increase the value of the firearm. The owner will have to deciede if the money for the grips will increase it equal to the boost in value. Lots of times the mear looks of a weapon is the selling point. Similar to the front yard of a home for sale. I personally believe that a set of the origional grips will return its money to the owner. --- SAWMAN


----------

